# just areound the corner!!!



## nmbsurfisher (Apr 7, 2005)

been out a couple time last week,great weather  seen schools of small slot drum, not really wantin to chew though.also trout activite in shallow creeks


----------



## nmbsurfisher (Apr 7, 2005)

*help?*

couldn't get pics up...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

You tried to display the contents of your "C" drive. 

You have to have a server to the load the picture to.


----------



## nmbsurfisher (Apr 7, 2005)

,guess that won't work... i got dsl, can i use their server (verizion)


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you have webspace with your internet plan, you sure can.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I think you have to be a supporter to post pic's. But then I have not had any luck posting pic's


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you're a supporter, click on the PHOTO GALLERY link on the left column. You can upload your photos there.


----------

